# Wanting to go to cosmetology school...but I'm torn



## zabbazooey (Feb 21, 2008)

Okay, so I recently discovered that I loooove makeup and applying makeup, skincare, everything. I've gotten into the whole realm of cosmetology, and I'm thinking I may want to go to cosmetology school. I am currently going to school to be a teacher (1 class/semester, working FT, will never get done!). I love teaching and kids, but cosmetology school is another avenue I want to explore. I think I might like it more.

The problem is, my family thinks it is less prestigious than going to a 4 year school and getting a bachelor's. They want me to finish my B.S. in Education and THEN go to cosmetology school. Thing is, I won't graduate until 2011 at this rate. If I went to cosmetology school, I would go FT while my fiance worked (he moves up to MN Feb. 2009). 

Is there any way to make this decision easier?


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't say I have any advice sorry, but I know how you feel. I'm currently starting my 3rd year of uni studying Biological Science but to be completely honest I prefer learning about make up and skincare. It's a hard decision I know.


----------



## lanaleigh (Feb 21, 2008)

I wanted to go to cosmetology school, but parental pressure was applied, and I got a four year teaching degree instead.  I work in cosmetics, but I've always been able to be a manager because of my education.  I feel I wouldn't be "me" without my college education, but I also wish I had gotten my license, too.  

So my conclusion is -- go to college if your parents are paying (like mine did), because it's a good opportunity.  However, if you're paying, get your license, then you can always work your way through college if you want to go later.  In these economic times, I think it's good to have a trade AND an education.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, they're not paying (unfortunately!), but I'm working at a University, where I get deep discounts on tuition. I have bills to pay, and couldn't quit until my fiance moves up here. My thing is, I'm nervous about paying all that money to go to school just to get out and go to cosmetology school and spend MORE money.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for your advice guys :-*


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 21, 2008)

When I started nursing school, there was a student who really, really, REALLY wanted to go to cosmetology school instead but her father insisted that she become a nurse.  He had all the reasons: nursing was more prestigious, his mother was a nurse, his sisters were all nurses, so his daughter HAD to become a nurse as well.  

The girl was miserable.  She didn't want to be a nurse and, while she did the work that was necessary, she went through all the angst that is nursing school for nothing---just to please her father.  At the end of the first quarter, she dropped out---or maybe she flunked out---and went to cosmetology school, just as she had wanted to do in the first place.  

When I think back about my former classmate, it seems such a shame to me---she went through all the angst that is nursing school, not because she wanted to be a nurse, but because her father insisted.  Also, the program we were in was very competitive, so she was taking a slot away from someone who really wanted to be in that program.  

The thing is, it's YOUR life.  Yes, there are many advantages, personal and professional, to a bachelor's degree.  But if you choose to quit your program and go to cosmetology school full-time, there's no reason you could not go back for a bachelor's degree in the future.  It seems to me that if you follow your parents' plans for your life, you may never get the opportunity to do what you want.  If you don't finish your bachelor's until 2011---it would be another year to do cosmetology school---that's putting your life off until 2012.  You say you're engaged, so you'll likely be getting married before then---so that's another factor to consider.  

BTW, if you love teaching, you could always teach in a cosmetology school---and I don't think you would need a bachelor's degree to do so.  

Good luck to you in this.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 21, 2008)

My first advice is: Do what is in your heart because at the end of the day the decision that you make you have to live with it not any one else. 

I was in the same situation you are in. I actually wanted to be a designer but my parents refused to support me if I went to school to become one. They thought that I was going to be a starving artist and I am too smart to have it my life thrown away (I am sure you heard that line too) So I told them fine I will go to cosmetology school because it is less time and cheaper (I went to NYU and tuition is an arm and a leg). They made my life a living hell so I caved in and went to school and got a bachelors degree, then a masters. After working in the corporate field for 6 years I finally cracked, quit my job and went to cosmetology school. For a while I was pissed at my parents that they pushed me and in my eyes made me waste not only my time but thousands of dollars going to school which I am still paying for. Now I am not so mad at them because of them forcing me to go to school I was able to go into a salon and work as a salon manager and make a salary not just make commission or minimum wage as most stylist do when they start out. After about a year I left and start my own business. So at the end for me it was a great thing that I went to college but there are other people that can and have made it with out the piece of paper.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_My first advice is: Do what is in your heart because at the end of the day the decision that you make you have to live with it not any one else. 

I was in the same situation you are in. I actually wanted to be a designer but my parents refused to support me if I went to school to become one. They thought that I was going to be a starving artist and I am too smart to have it my life thrown away (I am sure you heard that line too) So I told them fine I will go to cosmetology school because it is less time and cheaper (I went to NYU and tuition is an arm and a leg). They made my life a living hell so I caved in and went to school and got a bachelors degree, then a masters. After working in the corporate field for 6 years I finally cracked, quit my job and went to cosmetology school. For a while I was pissed at my parents that they pushed me and in my eyes made me waste not only my time but thousands of dollars going to school which I am still paying for. Now I am not so mad at them because of them forcing me to go to school I was able to go into a salon and work as a salon manager and make a salary not just make commission or minimum wage as most stylist do when they start out. After about a year I left and start my own business. So at the end for me it was a great thing that I went to college but there are other people that can and have made it with out the piece of paper. 





_

 
I've heard that too, that I am too "smart" to throw it away to cosmetology school. I just believe that not everyone is an academic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think it would be so bad if I could go to the U full time and crank out school. I really want to go to cosmetology school, but in today's job market, I would feel better going in with some sort of back up. But the benefits at my job (FREE school) are just too good to quit.

Thanks for talking through this with me! My parents and fiance just don't quite understand it...


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SquirrelQueen* 

 
_When I started nursing school, there was a student who really, really, REALLY wanted to go to cosmetology school instead but her father insisted that she become a nurse.  He had all the reasons: nursing was more prestigious, his mother was a nurse, his sisters were all nurses, so his daughter HAD to become a nurse as well.  

The girl was miserable.  She didn't want to be a nurse and, while she did the work that was necessary, she went through all the angst that is nursing school for nothing---just to please her father.  At the end of the first quarter, she dropped out---or maybe she flunked out---and went to cosmetology school, just as she had wanted to do in the first place.  

When I think back about my former classmate, it seems such a shame to me---she went through all the angst that is nursing school, not because she wanted to be a nurse, but because her father insisted.  Also, the program we were in was very competitive, so she was taking a slot away from someone who really wanted to be in that program.  

The thing is, it's YOUR life.  Yes, there are many advantages, personal and professional, to a bachelor's degree.  But if you choose to quit your program and go to cosmetology school full-time, there's no reason you could not go back for a bachelor's degree in the future.  It seems to me that if you follow your parents' plans for your life, you may never get the opportunity to do what you want.  If you don't finish your bachelor's until 2011---it would be another year to do cosmetology school---that's putting your life off until 2012.  You say you're engaged, so you'll likely be getting married before then---so that's another factor to consider.  

BTW, if you love teaching, you could always teach in a cosmetology school---and I don't think you would need a bachelor's degree to do so.  

Good luck to you in this._

 
Thanks for your advice!

My parents aren't forcing me to go (as I am footing the bill hehe) but I can definitely feel the pressure. I love my major and teaching kids (Pre-K to 3rd) is really rewarding to me. But I don't know if it's want I want to do forever. I discovered that make-up (etc.) is my passion, and I want to explore that as well.

I'm only 20, which is a really confusing age. I have all this freedom and the resources to do what I want, and I don't KNOW what I want!

I think for me, I should probably just stick it out with school (going back FT in 2009 or '10 HOPEFULLY) and then pursue cosmetology school? It's a hard decision, because it's a lot of money lol.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there, Iam totally in the same boat as you but I made my decision. I was in my first year of Biomedical Science but secretly wanting to do cosmetology so I talked to my parents and bf about it my parents said I was too good for cosmetology school and I would not get a job in the industry bla bla bla. In the end I quit Biomedical Science and now Iam starting cosmetology school in September, my advice to you is follow your heart!!


----------



## cthea (Feb 22, 2008)

I thought it would be a good idea to go to cosm school and use that training to work through college.
I graduated in 2003.
I just started back at college and cannot find a salon that will work around my school schedule.
Also, if you're thinking of going to beauty school because you're "not an acedemic" or you think its gonna be easier than a standard college... Woo boy! I would rather spend a million years at university than ever go through beauty school again! The studying you will do..... 

Obvously, there's posters in the thread who have made it work for them - but there's always 2 sides to every story. Working through school while in the beauty industry didn't work for me, didn't work for my salon manager that had half a business degree, didn't work for tons of stylists I've worked with over the years... Maybe its just a Chicago thing, but once you're in the salon it sucks your life away. Also, if you're getting steep discounts on tuition, stick with it. I'm constantly worrying how I'm gonna pay for school on an inconsistant salary.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cthea* 

 
_I thought it would be a good idea to go to cosm school and use that training to work through college.
I graduated in 2003.
I just started back at college and cannot find a salon that will work around my school schedule.
Also, if you're thinking of going to beauty school because you're "not an acedemic" or you think its gonna be easier than a standard college... Woo boy! I would rather spend a million years at university than ever go through beauty school again! The studying you will do..... 

Obvously, there's posters in the thread who have made it work for them - but there's always 2 sides to every story. Working through school while in the beauty industry didn't work for me, didn't work for my salon manager that had half a business degree, didn't work for tons of stylists I've worked with over the years... Maybe its just a Chicago thing, but once you're in the salon it sucks your life away. Also, if you're getting steep discounts on tuition, stick with it. I'm constantly worrying how I'm gonna pay for school on an inconsistant salary._

 

I have to agree with you. Cosmo school is no walk in the park. I remember when I was there I used to argue with the instructor why in the world did I need to learn about electricity? Was I going to be an electrician or a cosmetologist??? Man, it was insane.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have also heard about people that have had it hard starting out but I have noticed it depends where you live. Like in VA where I live 50% of the time, the stylists here make crap money and my best friend always has a hard time with them working with her schedule (she actually had to quit her salon job because they would not let her change her schedule around to go have a very important surgery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but In NYC my friends that are stylist are living it up. They make good money and are all around happy.


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 22, 2008)

I didn't mean to say that cosmetology school was easy. What I meant that by "academic" is that a 4 year degree is not for everyone. I may not be the type of person that would be well suited to going to university for 4 years.


----------



## khmershortay (Feb 22, 2008)

follow what your heart says

I went to school for 4 years, got my BA in Psychology, but couldn't find a job in that field either. Ive always wanted to go to Cosmetology school and finally decided to in March. I know hair/makeup is my passion, i just wished I didn't have to go with what my parents wanted (4 year degree). College does not gaurantee us a job right after we graduate, so now I wished I didnt waste all that money. I owe $60,000 and still paying it to this day, and didnt even get a job in my field i went to school for.
You can be very successful in the cosmetology field especially if you're passionate about it


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a degree in Art Ed, went to makeup school (cosmetology doesn't focus on makeup/skin like I wanted to), and now I work at a bank (and am getting some financial licenses from there)...in addition to going to get my MSED in C&I in Art Ed.

And I'm only 23.

So what I'm saying is that if you enjoy your work in school, keep at it.  There will be time for cosmetology/makeup later (I went the summer after I graduated college).  Even if you get your degree and go right into teaching, there is always night courses in cosmetology.  I don't know how it is in MN, but in NY, they offer part-time cosmo courses at night so you can keep a full time job as well....it takes almost 2 years to complete, but if it's something that you enjoy & passionate about, it will all come together.

It can't hurt having all of those extra qualifications-my random background is actually how I got the bank job-at a time when I was really really hurting for a job/money.


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 23, 2008)

All I can say is my parents feel the same way (about 4 yr degrees) and I wanted my bachelor's as well.... So I am getting my BFA in wigs and makeup.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, man.....I have been there. I was older when I started college and I did, infact, drop out. I was bored with the curriculum so I dropped out of school, intending to do something that could "hold my attention, never got monotonous, and I could do for years", so I enrolled in cosmetology school. It was hard finding steady work at first, but as I continued to learn more and hone my skills, work and money came pouring in. Funny, I had gone in for hair and realized I was a natural born nail tech. There are just so many branches of Cosmetology and you never stop learning. My only advice would be to absorb like a sponge and most importantly, enjoy what you do. Everything else will fall into place. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 23, 2008)

i went to college for 4 years, and after changing my major twice, finished with a degree and didn't know what i wanted to do.  i wasted (to me) all that time and money only to go to esthetics school three years later.  i went nights PT (4 hours/night) and finished in less than a year.  two months later i got hired doing what i always loved, working for a great company.  this is what i want to do for the rest of my life and plan on moving up in the company and in the field of makeup artistry.

are you wanting to go cosmetology school or esthetics school?  there is a big difference between the two.  esthetics school takes about half the time cosmo school does, depending on where you live of course, and covers more indepth skincare and waxing then cosmo does (they cover more hair and basic skincare/waxing).  i'm not sure how much makeup cosmo covers, but esthetics didn't cover much here cause you don't have to be licensed to do makeup where i live.

if you are wanting esthetic training, you can make alot of money (it's the same with cosmo training i'm sure).  if you are in the right market, you can make a living working PT just waxing eyebrows (and most likely make more than teaching).

so, if you are paying for your education, do what you want to do!  its your life, it doesn't matter what you family says.  if you have more of a passion for makeup/skincare, do that!  if teaching is more in your heart, do that!  don't live your life revolving around what others want you to do.  you'll only regret it in the end.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Feb 23, 2008)

I think you should listen to your parents. Cosmetology school is very costly, I know because I went and I paid a whole lot of money for it. I left college to persue this whole cosmetology thing and now I am just working as a receptionist in a small office b/c the jobs in the cosmetology field wont pay me enough to take care of myself and my daughter. And also cosmetology school is mostly for hair, and to be honest you only learn the basics. I say stay in college and do the cosmetology stuff on the side. That's what I do...


----------



## Loveleighe (Feb 23, 2008)

The thing about it is... if is not your heart and soul you won't make a career out of it. If you are interested only bcus you think it's money and just want to do it for fun. you won't get what you need to out of it. I just went to school with a girl who graduated with a communications degree, all the women in her family are hair stylists so 1/2 way through it she decides it's bull because she didn't realize you don't necessarily make your own hours entry level. she wasted $6000 and now works at a radio station. once you graduate people fail to realize that in this industry the first couple years will be paying your dues. The salons that pay well are the ones that you will be assisting at for 2-3 years before they'll even consider you having your own chair. The people who are successful are getting clients, learning the business, and busting their asses bcus they know it's what they want. You get out of it only what you put in continue your education and learn everything you can. never stop even after the license is in your hand.. school don't necessarily teach more than basics, it's your job to continue learning and marketing yourself. I don't necessarily agree that cosmetology won't take care of your family.... I know A LOT of hairdressers who put in full-time work in a salon and have enough to provide for their kids and have nice things for themselves.
 I get everyday from my mom that i am wasting my life and i'll never be succesful all because i decided college wasn't for me at the moment and i needed to go to cosmetology school to pursue my life's dream. Well i did it and i couldn't be happier, i'm going to makeup school, and also will be getting training to rep. companies like great lengths. I'm not making money but all the dedication i am putting in will eventually pay off. I think of it as soon as i'm great lengths certified i'll be able to pay off my school tuition with 2-3 clients or about 36 hours of work. I am a firm believer of following my heart... no one knows whats best for me... i have to figure it out for myself by trial and error if i fail it's my fault and i pick up the pieces and if i succeed the success is even sweeter because i did it despite everyone thinking i'd fail. 

I do think that you should finish school first that way you have something to fall back on ... but  ultimately it's your decision. i think the hard decisions are usually the most rewarding


----------



## zabbazooey (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind advice. While I'd really like to go to cosmetology school, I have a lot of opportunities staying at my university (I get tuition for next to nothing b/c I work there, plus good pay and benefits) and then maybe go to cosmetology school at a later date.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow great thread. I'm torn too. I can move up in an office I'm in now, but its sooo boring compared to the makeup field. But theres also the what ifs. What if makeup doesnt work for me & i fail? Or vice versa. I think you should go with what works best for you & your future. Your getting married! Congrats, will you want kids soon? Maybe you should think of how you want to divide your time & which works best there too? Whatever your decision, let us know!!


----------



## Plm5027 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a good thread, I actually was going through the same thing. I love school but I just didn't want to be there it was actually getting pretty depressing. I always thought about a career in cosmetology ever since I was 16 years old, but I never told my parents because they didn't go to college and they were not trying to here I was not going to school. Well I am currently taking a semester off to really think things through and I decided cosmetology school is not for me. It is my dream to work with celebrities I would love to go to Cali and study makeup one day. I am just going to go back to school and study sociology or marketing. Thanks to everyone for the helpful advice.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Apr 1, 2008)

My advice would be to try to cut down your work hours, so you can do more school and then get it done quicker.

Whilst you might be getting a good deal, you have to ask yourself, would I rather get a good deal on my fees, or would I rather have to pay a little more and get on track to what I want to do/love doing?

Regarding cosmetology, night classes are great (if you can fit them in!) but I wouldnt suggest throwing all your eggs in the cosmetology basket so soon


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 1, 2008)

i'm in the same boat as you, but i think you should get ur degree and do cosmetology on the side or do it after u graduate. that's what i'm gonna do. i just need to make a lot of money in the summer and save up so i can pay for cosmetology school whenever i decide to go.


----------



## violet14 (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zabbazooey* 

 
_I've heard that too, that I am too "smart" to throw it away to cosmetology school. I just believe that not everyone is an academic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think it would be so bad if I could go to the U full time and crank out school. I really want to go to cosmetology school, but in today's job market, I would feel better going in with some sort of back up. But the benefits at my job (FREE school) are just too good to quit.

Thanks for talking through this with me! My parents and fiance just don't quite understand it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


I know this is an old thread however I thought I could give some advice!! I went to college for 2years and quit to go to cosmetology school. It was a breeze. I loved it, and the beauty industry rarely slows down therefore you will more than likely ALWAYS be able to find a job. People always think "oh she went to "beauty school" she is dumb and cant possibly make any money!"  not true there is alot of information you have to learn.  You can also get a job anywhere in the country just by getting your license transfered or taking a test. Also if you are still interested in teaching you could get your cosmo license then get your instructors license to teach all the future cosmetologists in the world!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

You have to do what will make YOU happy and make a decision that is best for how you want to live your life. 

I went to college for 3 years and then I quit because I didn't know why I was there. I am now looking into a cosmetology school or a make up artistry school, when I had originally gone to school for teaching, and then for nursing. 

I am still interested in pursuing those things, but not right now. Cosmetology is what is in my heart for this time in my life, and I'm going to follow it. I can make a living doing it, I can support my family, I can have a career that I enjoy, so why not? 

Life is a roller coaster, hon. You can either get on that motherfucker and put your hands in the air, or you can watch other people have a good time while you stand by the cotton candy stand and watch LOL


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 18, 2008)

thats exactly where i am at. as of december i will have a bachelors in biochemistry and italian studies, and all i keep thinking about is enrolling into Brittany Beauty School! 

im afraid to vocalize it aloud because my mom would come through the phone with a fist like "*bam* $160,000 on a biochem degree just to do makeup and hair?"


----------



## duddelle (Jul 13, 2008)

see next


----------



## duddelle (Jul 13, 2008)

What do you manage in cosmetics? What was the process of moving up like?


----------



## duddelle (Jul 13, 2008)

Totally, Ladies. I'm half way through my psychology major and plan to finish my degree. I switched from business administration, because the curriculum was too hard and boring for me having no clue what I want to do after college.  The psych curriculum looked the most interesting of all the degrees offered at UCF. Plus, it required general classes for the first two years which also made it the easiest for me to transfer from another major. The job outlook in Psych is slim unless you want a masters (yuck), but who knows if I'll stick with psych after I graduate. I just want to get a BS so this will give me management opportunities. Maybe even management opps in makeup. If I could start over, maybe I would go to NC for that BA in makeup and wigs- how cool is that! My heart goes out to you all. What's life without makeup? Thank you!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 21, 2008)

i'm in a very simimlar situatition! I have a good, steady, solid job right now and am about halfway through college. i am so grateful for my job because it's steady and these times aren't. but it kills me to go back to college because the work does not interest me. i love history, for example, but not reading about it in text books.  make-up, nails, that never bores me and never, ever did. so i'm also torn :/ i actually turned down a job with clinque last year because it meant missing too much work for the training (it was to be a second job) but that really kills me!  it is a regret so i don't know.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_thats exactly where i am at. as of december i will have a bachelors in biochemistry and italian studies, and all i keep thinking about is enrolling into Brittany Beauty School! 

im afraid to vocalize it aloud because my mom would come through the phone with a fist like "*bam* $160,000 on a biochem degree just to do makeup and hair?"_

 
Don't get it twisted... the way the economy is going, you may wanna stick with your biochemistry. Guess what you can always do makeup freelance *on the side*. I'm a software developer but I have a side hustle.

But .. all sectors of retail are suffering so .. keep that in mind.

Believe me there are many things i enjoy more than sitting at a pc all day writing code, but I have mouths to feed, bills to pay, and a standard of living to maintain.

Be wise girlfriend


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_Don't get it twisted... the way the economy is going, you may wanna stick with your biochemistry. Guess what you can always do makeup freelance *on the side*. I'm a software developer but I have a side hustle.

But .. all sectors of retail are suffering so .. keep that in mind.

Believe me there are many things i enjoy more than sitting at a pc all day writing code, but I have mouths to feed, bills to pay, and a standard of living to maintain.

Be wise girlfriend_

 

You are right, that's why I am staying where I am for now and trying to find something on the side.


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Oct 24, 2008)

I look at it like this:

I used to date a pro ballplayer who went to college @ Uconn and then got signed with the St. Louis Cardinals. He could have been signed with teams BEFORE college but he knew he'd have to have something to fall back on.

I have always always always told my other pro ballplayer friends this--esp those in the minor leagues...

The SMARTEST thing to do is get a college degree first. Cosmo school is not as long as a 4 year degree and i know a lot of people who go to school on saturdays on the side... once a week- saturdays, for a year. Nice.

If something doesnt work out- you always want a degree to fall back on. Im getting mine in mass communications and according to my professor and the head of the department- I can EASILY go into makeup for movies and television with a mass communications degree and a MU liscense... between workking, school, and my 6 month old however-- its hard to find time to get a liscense. I plan on doing or starting something over the summer.. hopefully.

I also really am trying to get into freelancing.. but i know that I want to have a degree to fall back on.!!!


----------



## cuhhpcake (Dec 15, 2008)

Like everyone else I'm going through the same thing! I'm three classes from finishing up my BA in Literature at San Diego State. I thought I wanted to teach high school lit, but I don't see myself doing that. Right now at least. I've been working at my hotel as a supervisor for a little over year and i have opportunities for advancement in the hotel industry, but I can't see myself doing office work. I thought I did, but in the back of my mind I've been wanting to pursue a career in the makeup industry. It's something I'm passionate about but I feel like I need to develop my makeup skills in order to be successful in the field. 

So I'm thinking about moving back home (Ventura County, CA) or to LA or something to go to cosmetology school, but I have a few questions. 

1. Would it be worth it to get a Cosmetology license? Do you need it to get a job in the Makeup industry? Or should I just go to school for makeup?

2. Is there some sort of certification or license you get after you finish up a course in Makeup?

3. How tough is it to find a job and be a really successful in the makeup industry? 

4. What's the salary like? (honestly money is a big deal for me. Like can I live comfortably being in the industry?)

Can anyone help me? Pleeeeassse. =)


----------



## pixichik77 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duddelle* 

 
_Totally, Ladies. I'm half way through my psychology major and plan to finish my degree. I switched from business administration, because the curriculum was too hard and boring for me having no clue what I want to do after college.  The psych curriculum looked the most interesting of all the degrees offered at UCF. Plus, it required general classes for the first two years which also made it the easiest for me to transfer from another major. The job outlook in Psych is slim unless you want a masters (yuck), but who knows if I'll stick with psych after I graduate. I just want to get a BS so this will give me management opportunities. Maybe even management opps in makeup. If I could start over, maybe I would go to NC for that BA in makeup and wigs- how cool is that! My heart goes out to you all. What's life without makeup? Thank you!_

 
NCSA offers a graduate degree in wigs and makeup too.. not just BFA


----------



## mosha010 (May 28, 2014)

Go for it.


----------

